

Y Combinator grad Danielle Morrill on When to Raise, What to Track - msacca
http://howtobuildarocketship.com/podcast/ep-24-danielle-morrill/

======
joelle
"The thing about metrics is that they’re all connected to each other. You have
to look at your entire pipeline."

This is so true - even vanity metrics have their place in the big picture.
When you hone in on one thing and ignore other factors it can be terribly
misleading.

